# Dateimanagement



## Bullet1990 (27. November 2007)

Hi
Ich muss für die Schule etwas über Linux erzählen.
Ich glaub ich hab alles wichtige nur über das Dateimanagement finde ich rein gar nichts im Internet  google. Wär echt cool wenn mir hier jemanden so ein bisschen erzählen würde, damit ich die Seite noch etwas füllen könnte. 
MfG Bullet


----------



## zerix (27. November 2007)

Hallo,

was verstehst du denn unter Dateimanagement?


MFG

zEriX


----------



## Bullet1990 (27. November 2007)

Zum Beispiel wie die Daten dort verwalten werden, was mit den passiert was anders im gegensatz zu Windows ist. An so etwas hab ich gedacht.


----------



## zerix (27. November 2007)

Kann es sein, dass du das Dateisysten meinst?

Schau dir mal ext2/ext3 und reiser an. Ich glaube wenn du danach suchst wirst du fündig werden.

MFG

zEriX


----------



## Bullet1990 (27. November 2007)

Ne ich meine nicht das Dateisystem das hab ich schon aber ich werde trotzdem danach googeln. Danke für die Hilfe!


----------



## zerix (27. November 2007)

Wenn du das nicht meinst, verstehe ich nicht ganz was du suchst. Könntest du vielleicht ein Beispiel aus dem Windowsbereich bringen?


----------



## DrChaos82 (27. November 2007)

Hallo, 

meinst du vielleicht wo sich unter Linux die einzelnen Dateien befinden  (wie Programme, Konfigurationsdateien, Benutzerdateien usw.) ?

Gruß
Dr.Chaos


----------



## Bullet1990 (27. November 2007)

Sry das weiß ich auch nicht genau^^ der Lehrer hat das einfach an die Tafel geklatscht naja ich glaub es hat sich eh erledigt. Aber DrChaos hat glaube Recht das müsste es sein.


----------



## zerix (27. November 2007)

Vielleicht hättest du den Lehrer mal fragen sollen was er damit meint. 

MFG

zEriX


----------



## DrChaos82 (27. November 2007)

Dann hättest du müssen etwas genauer beim Lehrer nachfragen, aber es kann auch sein; dass er nicht genau wußte was er unterrichtet...

gruß
Dr.Chaos


----------



## Navy (27. November 2007)

Ich vermute mal, Du bzw. Dein Lehrer meint, wie die Zugrissrechte auf das Dateisystem realisiert sind. Hier lohnt sich in der Tat das oberflächliche Nachlesen über NTFS und ext2 und reiserfs. Außerdem solltest Du Dich dann ins Thema "Zugriffsrechte" unter Linux einlesen: http://www.linux-fuer-alle.de/doc_show.php?docid=17&catid=8

Falls Du dennoch die File System Hirarchie meinst, dann ließ http://www.pathname.com/fhs/

Das lohnt sich auch, wenn das gar nicht gesucht war und Du trotzdem mal was mit Linux machen möchtest.


----------



## olqs (27. November 2007)

Ansonsten wär der Link auch nicht schlecht: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Filesystem_Hierarchy_Standard

Danach weiß man was wo liegen sollte, leider weicht jede Distribution irgendwo davon ab. Aber als Grundlage ists nie schlecht.


----------

